

Out of the 500 fastest supercomputers, 486 run Linux - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-still-rules-supercomputing/

======
touristtam
So what are the other OS used? I was expecting a bit more from this article.

------
lsiunsuex
"486" with "80"% of them being Intel... yeah, conspiracy theory! :)

